# post pictures of your shop storage



## paintr56 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think I finally learned to post a picture so thought I would start a thread of shop storage. Please post pictures of your best storage ideas. My plywood rack what an improvement.

Jim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't use much plywood. My "wood storage" is a 40'x40' shed, I just pull what I need for a given project. I have had this plan on my desktop for awhile though. I think it would make a decent little thing to store plywood cutoffs and a few boards with a worktop for small projects. A guy could even put casters on it for moving it around.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Daren said:


> My "wood storage" is a 40'x40' shed,


Just so people would not think I was kidding, this is 1/2 the shed the other half is full too. The _best _storage idea :no:, but there is some organization even though it looks like chaos. My "wood shop" is too small to have any wood in it, just barely enough room for my tools and me. A big project I can get cramped.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

That's it..... I'm raiding Darren's shed next spring whe we drive out to Grand Forks, ND to visit my Finacee's Brother (in the USAF)............. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> .. I'm raiding Darren's shed next spring whe we drive out to Grand Forks, ND


I sell a little wood (more than I use), that is why I need the "storage" .I just sold 2 fellers a 1/2 truckload of walnut and a couple curly maple slabs yesterday $$$. I cannot wait to see what they do with it, _they_ are good woodworkers , it is in the right hands now (before I hacked it up :laughing

I have one feller who comes by about once a month and needs just *ONE *board to "finish a little project". He is a friend of mine and it never fails, he reaches for his wallet and "Dang, I must have left it home!, I will catch you next time ?" This has gone on for 3 years :glare:, he has hauled by now a full truckload out. The last time he came by it dawned on me. Have you ever heard the song "Once piece at a time" by Johnny Cash ? http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/johnnycash/onepieceatatime.html
I have never seen one of his finished products...he just needs a couple more free boards from me to have enough material to start that big project he has been planning for 3 years :laughing:


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

That's a riot Daren, he probably has some huge ornate looking kitchen and dining room courtesy of you!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

It's a good thing he is a friend of yours, or else it might wear a little thin after awhile.

How much airspace should I be leaving between boards when I sticker them or stack them?

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Again Daren

Just thought I would add that's sure a nice looking selection of wood you have there. I am amazed that you encounter such a variety as an "urban logger".

Gerry


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*sticker stacking*

Just in case Daren is helping a paying customer, I'll chime in. I use ¾" plywood in ¾" wide strips 4' long. Gives me a good standard size and allows me to utilize my scraps. Be sure in all cases to have your stickers aligned from bottom to top. This carries the load straight thru the stack and doesn't induce bows that you wouldn't appreciate unless you are into boat building and hulls are your specialty.

Ed


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hi Again Daren
> I am amazed that you encounter such a variety as an "urban logger".
> 
> Gerry


I have several sources (building contractors/tree services/individuals...) I get my "yard trees" from a 50 mile radius, there are alot of trees in towns and some really neat ornamentals that you will not find in the timber because they are not a native species.

And here I go again, what edp said about the stickers . I just do that until the wood is below 20% moisture, then I dead stack it. I have my own little kiln so I keep some kiln drying all the time, but I air dry first.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys: I think I am pretty much doing what you guys are saying, but it never hurts to ask.

Brings up another question: what is the moisture meter of choice out there. I do not have one yet, but I realise that this will be an essential for the things I am wanting to get into. So, I would like to get a decent one, that will be accurate, and reliable, without blowing the bank. 

PS: Daren

As I mentioned, my brother has a Wood Mizer, but he is getting a little tired of jumping through other people's hoops, and I expect that one of these days he may consider passing it along, with an exchange of some cash, to his brother. I don't think I would be getting into too much custom cutting, like you do, but it sure would be nice to be able to mill out some variety of woods for projects, like you are doing.

I hope you don't mind lots of questions.

Best regards;

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> I hope you don't mind lots of questions.
> 
> Best regards;
> 
> Gerry


Not at all, I hope you don't expect the right answers , convincing as they may sound :laughing:. I can at least _slow_ the process of going broke sawmilling like your brother and myself, which will lengthen the fun :thumbsup: All joking aside, shoot me an email anytime.

For your moisture meter question. This will probably go against the grain here, but buy 2 cheap ones. Like $30, 2 different brands and use them both. You could go buy a $250 meter...but what _if_ it is for some reason off. I have 2 cheap ones and if they read the same/close, I know I am good. They are not complicated pieces of equipment, don't let the manufacturers adverts tell you any different. If you want to blow an extra $200, have at it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

edp said:


> Just in case Daren is helping a paying customer,
> Ed


You are a clever fellow, how did you know my "buddy" with deep pockets and short arms spent almost an hour of my time picking out *one* more board today ?


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Wood poachers*

Just a hunch Daren. Kind of think I'd be poaching too if I had access to the array of species you have. But you could at least count on me for a cold one or twelve.
Must say that I am growing to envy you. I was of the opinion that I currently possessed all the big ticket items I needed but my own band mill is starting to look mighty attractive.
Will be erecting a solar powered kiln this fall when the work drops off so it seems like a perfect pairing.

Ed


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Daren.

Sounds like a good plan.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I agree with edp Daren. I'd at least bring you a few cold ones.Of course I'd help you drink them too. It must be great to go out to your storage, with an idea in mind, and have to spend most of the day just trying to decide which wood to use. [Just a little woodpile envy ha ha]

Gerry


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

edp said:


> . . . . . my own band mill is starting to look mighty attractive. . . . . . .Ed


 
Ed this is your first step toward a lifelong addiction. Buy all the mill you can afford IMHO. It always starts small. Especially where you live. You are not going to have any shortage of free logs just wait and see, and soon you will outgrow a small or medium size mill. 

Daren, try to talk some sense into this man. :laughing:


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*Me..............Sense..........*

Can't make the connection on this end. I have a 3 acre wood lot that needs to be cleared (by my sons!!!) so it can be prepped for building in about 2 years (them also). Why let someone else have the trees. Mostly honey locust at 14" diameter and easily 30' of usable length with some white pine mixed in. The locust might make good fencing.

With regard to the bandmill. I'm thinking 12 to 18' of travel with a manually advanced saw. Don't see me making lumber for others but I can see me feeding my own habit. I have plenty of loggers around who will sell and deliver any species of local lumber you might ask for. I am currently paying $3.45 a bdft for kiln dried 4/4 red oak. I am also depleting a 3,000 bdft stack of air dried 4/4 red oak that I got for $1.00 a bdft. So, I have no idea how low a bdft could go when speaking in terms of a whole log. I am planning on having the kiln anyway so might as well try the water. 7 years till early retirement and full time ww. The clock is ticking.

Ed


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> Daren, try to talk some sense into this man. :laughing:


It's no use, the idea is already in his head :bangin:. Once he cuts one of those honeylocust open...the fence idea will be out the window too, way to pretty for that. I ain't talking nobody out of their own mill, it's not fair we get to have all the fun :no:.



> I am currently paying $3.45 a bdft for kiln dried 4/4 red oak


Wow, it's under $2 here (some Amish I have seen are $1.50). I don't even mess with it other than for myself. I barely break even sawing it to sell. I get $.35 bft to saw and $.35 bft to dry for others, logs go for $500-$600 per 1000 bft (if I had to buy them, which I would if I was sawing enough to sell on any scale) That puts me "investing" about $1.25 in lumber I could just go buy outright for another $.50 and not have all the work/waste... I have seen it advertised over $3.00, but I know they are not selling it for that just trying to.

My advice for Ed, Gerry and anyone else who reads this and is thinking about buying a mill...go for it :thumbsup:. I am not turning this into http://www.sawandtimber.com/ . They have sawmill talk over there. But for a wood worker having his own little mill, it's like owning your own candy factory or something when you where 10 years old :laughing:.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, I agree Daren. You've got your own little candy factory, and I envy you. Plus, you are doing something you love to do. I don't think it can get much better than that. you are making a living, and loving what you are doing. Good on you. Keep doing it 'til you don't want to, and then change.

Best regards

Gerry


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

*Your shop storage*

Had a visit last night to the mentioned wood milling site.
Very good and spirit of posters similar to here.
johnep


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Yeah, I agree Daren. You've got your own little candy factory,
> 
> Gerry


* More candy* (not for you straight grain guys :laughing, this is funky.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous Daren. What are you going to build with it?
Is it maple? or what?

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> What are you going to build with it?
> Is it maple? or what?
> 
> Gerry


It is redbud burl. I know I am going to make a wicked table from the bookmatched slabs. I am stewing on the legs right now, something organic like twisted limbs ?
I would like to sell some of the burls, so I "break even" on what I want to keep. No way I am putting them on ebay, what a joke. I listed this thing last week, 26 lbs of maple burl on quilted wood ...the bidding never got above $22, are you kidding me ? I just kept it for that. :thumbdown:I could slice the thing into 100 pen blanks and sell them for $2 each. I figured someone would want a big chunk, guess not :laughing:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Daren

I see a wicked table too. That wood is so beautiful. I have never heard of redbud before. It looks a lot like birdseye maple burl. Pen blanks at $2.00 a shot sounds good.

Good luck with it.

best regards

gerry


----------



## LadyWood...KEKEMO (Jul 26, 2007)

*Aussie not fussy*

Hi guys...really I am not fussy about any of your woods..... 

JUST SENT ME THE WHOLE BLOODY LOT!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :laughing: 

Think I will advertise..... 
Aussie Widow...needs container full of wood & mill owner.... keep me in pine....I will marry anyone with the right equipment......LOL....

Sorry down under humor there....love the sheds full of wood...but actually came into make a specific comment....
I just recently completely....re-designed inside of shed.... rack plans that were posted (second thread reply, I think Daren posted ) is very similar to what I had....took them down & stacked them away...my shelves were metal demountable...like shop fitting ones from Repco...I was amazed how much more room I have storing my timber standing up....heaps more room....wished I had taken a photo before & after....

The three months after hubby died(cancer) I had to just empty the shed completely....& re design.... No it wasn't because I didn't like it the way it was....we loved working together in the shed..but I really had to know exactly what gear & tools we did have....what timber was there...& to know exactly where to put my hands on what I needed....
Now all that is missing is the drive to get in there & work... its slowly coming back...started on making my screens.....Ed was my biggest fan & supporter.... I introduced him to woodwork when I met him.... but I didn't have many tools then....after 17 years I now have two of everything....but the one essential ingredient is now missing....
Only the humor will never leave....his memory & love will keep me interested in pursuing my dream to one day own my own gallery/furniture shop....
Thought you might like this link & see what I make....
Looking forward to the container..... just send it on over should your sheds get crowded...lol

http://Groups.msn.com/WOODWORKCountryCottage

side menu....click on PICTURE's there are 6 albums inthere...

Have you checked out our Aussie site called Ubeaut....similar to this site....
Looking forward to getting to know some of the regulars....well.... had my break....back to the shed & sanding...
Do you know while I'm out there working my but off..... your all slacking off sleeping....lol.......
Signing off from MANDURAH ...........downunder Western Australia....
Shipping Containers of wood, must come with Mill Owners.... & must have good sense of humor!........

Kerry ..........alias KEKEMO
LOL:thumbsup:


----------



## txgrizzly (Jul 19, 2007)

Darren, i am so seriously jealous of your shed and materials you have to play with...you are the man!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Daren that is some outrageous stuff. I think when the wife and I slip away again we need to come by and pay 'ol Daren a visit. At least his woodshed. :laughing:


----------



## Priemsy (Jul 17, 2007)

```
Aussie not fussy Hi guys...really I am not fussy about any of your woods..... 

JUST SENT ME THE WHOLE BLOODY LOT!!!!!!!:thumbsup: :laughing: 

Think I will advertise..... 
Aussie Widow...needs container full of wood & mill owner.... keep me in pine....I will marry anyone with the right equipment......LOL....

Sorry down under humor there
```
Careful Kerry! You'll have all these blokes coming over to west aus to see you lol.:boat: 
Darren, that is a beautiful burl. We do get some beauties down here as well, mainly red gum


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Kerry, Kekemo, Lady Wood.

Welcome to the forum. Sorry to hear about your loss of Ed. it can be devastating. Keep on making sawdust. Playing with the wood can be very therapeutic.

Gerry


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

TexasTimbers said:


> At least his woodshed. :laughing:


At least you will know where to find me :laughing:. Don't come empty handed and you won't leave empty handed :no: (and my wife will make sure you have a full belly too) I remember our last little swap, *freaked* my customers out. They had never seen anything like the Texas flamed red box elder before :icon_eek:, except in a magazine maybe. Red/gold/white...they kept looking at the endgrain "Wow, this is like that all the way through". I have one little piece I kept (hid from them :shifty, the rest was gone in a hurry, practically wrestled out of my hands :laughing:.

The pictures are Kevin's wood, not mine:sad:.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Okay, I'll bite. What kind of wood is that, It is beautiful.

Gerry


----------



## powerhandsaw (Feb 20, 2016)

Thank you for your post. Very soon I am going to share my own.


----------

